# Memory Lane Show 2014 and AA



## krate-mayhem (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi all will post my show pictures here some of my pictures from the show Thursday and Friday

Link 1 https://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157644293161124/

Link 2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157644315020065/




MM by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## yeshoney (Apr 26, 2014)

Great pics!  Thanks Dave!

Joe


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 26, 2014)

We love to see pics!    Thanks for the effort you put into this.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 26, 2014)

Great pictures,almost like being there except I still have money in my pocket.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Apr 26, 2014)

Awesome shots..thanks so much for sharing! I need to make it out someday...


----------



## mruiz (Apr 26, 2014)

Lots of stuff there. Was it a good turn out?


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 26, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Great pictures,almost like being there except I still have money in my pocket.




Don't I know it!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice job on taking all those great pics of the show. I couldn't make it this year but ill be there next year for sure! Love to see some pics of Ann harbor show!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 26, 2014)

*Great pics*

Great pics!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow! You took a ton of photos. Unbelieveable! Great job! I felt like I was there.


----------



## Duck (Apr 26, 2014)

VERY NICE PICS! Can someone comment on the possibility of the A2 meet being bumped to the last weekend in May, instead? The weather would be warmer, and less chance of rain would probably boost attendance. I, for one, really don't appreciate spending the afternoon being cold and dodging puddles& passing thunderheads, for the only meet in A2 of the year.


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 26, 2014)

no Ann Arbor is the perfect weekend, cause from the 1st weekend in May till the last weekend in October we in Michigan are busy with car shows with the 1st one being a big swap and show at the GM Tech Center in Warren. Here is my contribution to this thread so far. Packed and ready for Ann Arbor. I also have an 1890s bike in the back of the truck. The stuff in the trailer is Swedish military stuff from the 40s and 50s. I have had the bike on the right side since I was 18.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Apr 26, 2014)

*Saturday*

Hi all was at the show for a few hours,here are some more pictures will post my Ann Arbor pictures later after the show and thank you all.


link https://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157644324940581/

The swarm


IMG_5193 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## slick (Apr 27, 2014)

WOW! Thanks for the great pictures Dave. I'm glad I didn't go. I would have been disappointed I couldn't bring home everything! Lol. At least 6 bikes I would have brought back including that brown elgin robin and the fiberglass Sherill bike. Lots of great stingrays and parts galore. Next year for sure. Better start saving now.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 27, 2014)

Incredible series of photos !!  Have to agree with other comments ,, made you feel like you were actually looking at the stuff . Great Job !


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree completely - thanks a lot for the pics!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 27, 2014)

*More great pics!*

Thanks again for more great pics!
Looking forward tp pics at ann arbor.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 27, 2014)

Here are a few from Ann Arbor. Can anyone guess what the orange and black motorized bike use to be I felt pretty bad for the frame.


----------



## jeep44 (Apr 27, 2014)

Schwinn sure made a lot of bikes over the years..............










And most of them were at AA.....


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 28, 2014)

Duck said:


> VERY NICE PICS! Can someone comment on the possibility of the A2 meet being bumped to the last weekend in May, instead? The weather would be warmer, and less chance of rain would probably boost attendance. I, for one, really don't appreciate spending the afternoon being cold and dodging puddles& passing thunderheads, for the only meet in A2 of the year.





No way, Hosea.
Try dressing for the weather like the rest of us.


----------



## catfish (Apr 28, 2014)

charnleybob said:


> No way, Hosea.
> Try dressing for the weather like the rest of us.




That's right! No fair weather only collectors.


----------



## Duck (Apr 28, 2014)

charnleybob said:


> No way, Hosea.
> Try dressing for the weather like the rest of us.



 I have 3 granddaughters who want to "go to that bike place" with grandma & gramps every year- they're between the ages of four and nine, and the weather is usually problematic (as in rather cold, for them). I live in MI & log most of the winter every year,  I really don't need advice on how to dress, but thanks, all the same.


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 28, 2014)

so what's the problem? Spring time (March and April) is for buying poop and fixing bikes. Summer time is for riding and going to car shows.


----------



## Overhauler (Apr 28, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Here are a few from Ann Arbor. Can anyone guess what the orange and black motorized bike use to be I felt pretty bad for the frame.



 Didn't know you took a pic of my back side while trying to get set-up Nick :eek:
 The wife and I had a great time on our first trip to the swaps !!
 Lee


----------



## krate-mayhem (Apr 28, 2014)

*Ann Arbor 2014 show pictures*

Hi all some of my pictures from the Ann Arbor show here is the link
https://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157644367856431/

Just got back home to Cali


Untitled by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 28, 2014)

oops! sorry, it was great meeting you,  you brought amazing bikes! hope to see you next time.

Nick.



Overhauler said:


> Didn't know you took a pic of my back side while trying to get set-up Nick :eek:
> The wife and I had a great time on our first trip to the swaps !!
> Lee


----------



## cyclebuster (Apr 28, 2014)

*Oh yeah*

That's Ann Arbor All right. COLD WET MISERABLE. Every year. How can they continue to produce these shows with no audience??? Look at those pictures. Thousands of bikes... Hundreds of vendors... NO CUSTOMERS. I don't get it. Not enough draw to support a single hot dog wagon. Everyone I know that has gone just waits until people start packing and buy dirt cheap from the sorry people that didn't know how awful it is to sell there. 
That is seriously the worst event annually. 3 times I went, lost every cent all 3 times. Like hitting your head with a hammer, sooner or later you will figure it out and quit. 
You would think that after all these years someone would admit its a failure and either change the date or forget it entirely. 
If ANYONE thinks that wearing waders and a snowmobile suit to be comfortable has anything in common with bikes, well they might be in charge of that show.
Let me predict the 2015 AA show. Cold, windy, overcast with constant light rain. Slim chance of sales due to normal people not being that dumb, and going to an indoor venue. 
Sound about right?  
I know... lets load up a truck with 50 cool antique bikes, toss $125 in the tank and go stand in the rain until its time to load ALL of them back up!!! 
Now that's probably a part of the reason the old bike market is going away. Can anyone tell me why there are NO county fairs in April??


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 29, 2014)

I've been going to Ann Arbor for over 20 years.
It has only gotten bigger.
Sure some people bring crap, but they only do it once.
I sold everything I brought to sell.
Again, if you don't like the weather, stay home.


----------



## jkent (Apr 29, 2014)

This might kind of be my fault because I was only at MLC for 1 day and I didn't have much of a choice but had to turn around and leave out the next day. But this was my tally for the MLC show.
$325 in gas, $238 for the room ( 2 nights) $ 60 food, $50 for the spot at the show.
I sold  $285 in parts and didn't sell 1 bike.
I wish I could have stayed longer and might could have recouped some of the money it cost to get there. 
This was my first time at MLC and I hope to go again next year with different circumstances
I knew before I left I would have to call it early but wasn't expecting it to be the next day.
This was all kind of my fault.  
But I did have obligations at the show and had to deliver 2 bikes. So I'm at least happy that the bikes got to their new owners with out a problem.
I had a great time while I was there and I was also happy that I left without buying any bikes....Lol
I had one that I really thought about but now I'm glad I walked away when I did.
It was really nice meeting a lot of Cabe Members 
And to me that is probably 75% of what this is all about.
We all sit around on computers all year long and this  gives us a chance to get together and talk about what we have found through the year. The majority of purchases at just about any show comes from other bicycle collectors not the average person.
The average person the walks up to a table with a bunch of rusty parts and looks at the prices and walks away rolling there eyes and trying to catch there breath.
But someone that knows what they are looking at sees a bunch or rusty gold.
It seems at every show I have one person that walks up to my table and ask what makes this part worth so much?.
And the continue by saying,  well I was just looking for a light (or something like that) for the front of my daughters bike but everyone here wants $75 for a light.
I'm sure we have all heard the same story.
But that is what I'm trying to say. 
I had this happen to me at the last show. I had a NOS Delta light in the box and had $75 on it. An average person walked up and said that exact thing to me. But a collector/ restorer walked up and bought the light without even questioning it. 
He walked straight to his tent and marked it up another $25 and still sold it before the end of the show.
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2014)

jkent said:


> ...It was really nice meeting a lot of Cabe Members
> And to me that is probably 75% of what this is all about.
> We all sit around on computers all year long and this  gives us a chance to get together and talk about what we have found through the year. The majority of purchases at just about any show comes from other bicycle collectors not the average person.
> ...
> JKent




I couldn't agree more. I go to MLC/AA only to buy and talk/meet people. To me this is the most valuable part of the event. Seeing rare bikes like the TF Larkin brought or the beautifully restored bikes of Nate and Tom--two world class '36 Super Streamlines at the same time! Learning from other members and forging friendships. If you are sitting there wondering why some people seem to 'luck' into difficult parts or bikes a lot of it has to do with building these personal realtionships. There are a whole lot of bikes and parts that trade everyday without ever seeing the internet. Personally I had a great time and was glad we got the group photo. It was really a pleasure meeting many of you personally for the first time and hope to see you all there next year. V/r Shawn


----------



## Duck (Apr 29, 2014)

charnleybob said:


> Again, if you don't like the weather, stay home.



 I'd wager you'd be surprised how many do exactly that- Sadly, the wife's decided to take "The Stooges" to something other than A2 next year, if I go. BTW; my first post wasn't intended to be  roll call for a bag of dicks to tell me how big their stones are because they brave lousy weather every year- it was to point up that the timing of A2 excludes so many people from attending,(* because they stay home due to the bad weather *) every year. If the bad weather is somehow a plus,( besides just to give you a way to feel good about yourself) then why not have another meet in mid-summer, for the  people who wouldn't otherwise attend? I'm done, here.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2014)

slick said:


> WOW! Thanks for the great pictures Dave. I'm glad I didn't go. I would have been disappointed I couldn't bring home everything! Lol. At least 6 bikes I would have brought back including that brown elgin robin and the fiberglass Sherill bike. Lots of great stingrays and parts galore. Next year for sure. Better start saving now.




I expect to see you there Chris and no limp d*** excuses either! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2014)

krate-mayhem said:


> Hi all was at the show for a few hours,here are some more pictures will post my Ann Arbor pictures later after the show and thank you all.
> 
> 
> link https://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157644324940581/
> ...




It's good to know the Antique Outboard people aren't the only people that get swamped pulling into meets. I remember deals being struck before I even stopped the vehicle.....


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 29, 2014)

charnleybob said:


> I've been going to Ann Arbor for over 20 years.
> It has only gotten bigger.
> Sure some people bring crap, but they only do it once.
> I sold everything I brought to sell.





*My first visit to Ann Arbor was in 1988 .. been goin' there ever since. 

Brought only 600 Simoleons (to purchase treasure and cover meals) --- and a major credit card (gas and room only). 

Red Roof Inn with 2 double beds .. including tax .. $65.00 per nite.
One real meal a day .. at Chowder's And More in Waterville ... less than $24.00 incl. a 30% tip.
The other meal o' the day was got at the kitchen at MLC.  Good Stuff.

Got to MLC with Scott Mc C. and the Texas Collectors (Kevin and Mark) AND Dave Stromberger on Wednesday.

Rain on Friday.

Met a BUNCH of CABErs .. conversed with many .. had a BLAST .....

Sold $2800.oo worth of stuff I did not plan on selling --- 2 bicycles from my garage ---
buyer has already picked them up. 

Also sold a few badges that I brought with me .. for display-purposes-only at AA.

The badges were doubles ... and they were not on display for sale.

Yeah, i know ... What Badges Did You Sell ??  ... NOS Michigan City, acid etch Excelsior ...
NOS Red Indian ... NOS oval Henderson ... NOS Flying Merkel.  Please don't ask for prices ... 
these were sold to friends and fellow CABErs I've known for years.  Each of these was a double .. 
if it was not --- NO SALE.

Get's home Sunday nite at 7 p.m. ... I have my original 600 back and i'm up 2,600.

Wife says to me ... "2,600 Smoodgies --- Holy Crap --- you done good --- now we can replace that 
ugly, 3-year old granite in the kitchen that we picked out while wearin' them polarized Foster Grant's."

Those 5 days ... Wednesday thru Sunday were absolutely-fun ... but the real fun was meeting the CABErs.

After Dave S. gets back home to Washington State .. he's gonna send me all of the pics he took of 
Vaughn's 1917 Flying Merkel motorbike AND my 1917 Flying Merkel parallel-bar motorbike chassis .. having 
original paint .. truss-fork .. badge .. and chainring ---- had this on display for all reasons educational.*

........ patric

post script ... the most-overpowering thing i saw at both swaps was Vaughn's early-1917, drop-top-bar 
Flying Merkel motorbike.  i say _early .. _as it was sporting a decal and 60-T star chainring ... WOW --
even has matching, painted-rims .. Davis-type 1-inch deep-dropside fenders and many, correct-period 
accessories.  

Vaughn .. my apologies .. i cannot remember your CABE handle.




 







===============================================================================
===============================================================================


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 29, 2014)

*I couldn't get away this year ....... shooting for next year again*

I went out last year to both of these shows & tried to go in "stealth mode" so I could possibly get some deals - I wore nothing that showed "CYCLONE COASTER" on it & I was spotted right away by my fellow cabers & others I have known & spoken to over the years in the hobby - A great experience that I will have to take part in again I hope next season - The hobby to me is about the people & the bicycles they ride - I enjoy riding every bicycle I acquire & keeping this part of American history preserved for the future generations to enjoy & pass down to some day - You'll find me & my friends in the hobby riding these almost every weekend along the beach in SoCal - 

Pricing was the same as the infamous "California pricing" I hear everyone complain about all the time - EXCEPT I have to spend time & money to pack & ship whatever I find so unless it was a item I was seeking something uncommon or unusual or a good deal I left it there - but as in ANY swapmeet there were deals to be had if you spent the time to look close @ all the things that were there - 

I found the most difficult thing was to gauge what to spend your money on - simply for the fact that people are rolling in days before & during the meet @ Memory Lane & then there is the not knowing what might still show up in the next minute - hour - day - week .... So when I purchase it's for what I need to complete a project - not for resale 99% of the time - So spending you money wisely is difficult sometimes - 

I went for the experience & came home with stories to share with the folks back home - I really enjoyed meeting everyone & putting some faces to the names I knew - good times - great people & I will do my best to make it out there again for next years meet - 

Thanks again to Dave ( Krate-Mayhem ) for all the great pictures that always make you feel like you're right there in the mix - 

Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 29, 2014)

slick said:


> WOW! Thanks for the great pictures Dave. I'm glad I didn't go. I would have been disappointed I couldn't bring home everything! Lol. At least 6 bikes I would have brought back including that brown elgin robin and the fiberglass Sherill bike. Lots of great stingrays and parts galore. Next year for sure. Better start saving now.




I agree slick - the Sherrell is a cool bike to have!  I'd love to own one someday but they are rare and not cheap.  I heard he was asking in the 6k range.    I love the front fork!  So cool.


Looks like Stingrays and Muscle bikes are slowly taking over at these shows.  But I never been to one so it's just an observation based on seeing alot of photos over the years.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 29, 2014)

*Now tha tMLC and AA are over, heads up for the CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET!*

NOW THAT MLC AND AA ARE OVER HEADS UP!
You don't want to miss the
28th CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET.
It is on Sunday May 18, 2014, Oak Forest, Illinois, 60452
MARK YOUR CALENDAR AND SEE POSTER FOR DETAILS:


----------



## ranman (Apr 30, 2014)

*cool Dave - I see you are on here too!*

Hi Dave - love your pics. As soon as the wife gets hers into a file I will post as well. Again it was great to meet you and Krate?







krate-mayhem said:


> Hi all will post my show pictures here some of my pictures from the show Thursday and Friday
> 
> Link 1 https://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157644293161124/
> 
> ...


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 30, 2014)

My Ann Arbor Pics


----------



## krate-mayhem (Apr 30, 2014)

What a great time me and had


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 30, 2014)

The Rest of My Ann Arbor Pics


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 30, 2014)

My Ann Arbor Acquisitions

Wald 24" balloon tire fenders for my 24" Schwinn curved bar for $30 from Memory Lane Classics, a set of 24" S-2 rims taken off a girls bike for $30 for my 24" Schwinn curved bar, a delta fender light for $25 for the 24" Schwinn curved bar, an 1985ish Veeder cyclometer for $45 sight glass intact, an 1890s pump and clip from Bike for $50, a 1960 Dayton OH license plate for $20, 20 first day cover stamps for $20, and all those stamps in the baggies for $5.


----------



## charnleybob (May 1, 2014)

I thought the rat rod bikes in the back barns were really done well.
It also explains why people are buying stripped down twin bar frames for $500 on Ebay.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 1, 2014)

JChapoton said:


> The Rest of My Ann Arbor Pics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149162




so this is the first official photo of Tom's bike? it's very pretty. I'm wondering what prompted him to go with the Safety paint scheme instead of the early Super paint Scheme, I was expecting frame darts. either way both bikes are stunning!


----------

